# backstreets



## fragile1

So what's wrong with takin the backstreets

Prosze o pomoc, jak to zdanie rozumiecie?


----------



## NotNow

A co z tym złego, żeby jechać uliczkami?


----------



## kknd

Brzmi trochę jak slang; może coś w stylu:
_cóż złego w przejmowaniu dzielnicy?_

_Takin'_ jako 'przejmowanie, zdobywanie władzy', z kolei _backstreets_ jako 'ulica, zaułek', w ogólności miejsce przebywania elementu, a więc pewien obszar na którym zdobywa się wpływy (czemu więc i nie 'dzielnica'?)


----------



## fragile1

Wielkie dzieki!


----------



## Piotr_WRF

Generalnie chyba potrzeba więcej kontekstu. Ale myślę, że chodzi tu nie o "przejmowanie dzielnicy", tylko jaką trasą się jedzie np. samochodem. Czyli coś w rodzaju "Co w tym złego, że jedziemy/pojedziemy tylnymi uliczkami?".


----------



## fragile1

kontekst:
Well, the years start coming and they don't stop coming
Head to the rules and I hit the ground running
Didn't make sense not to live for fun,
Your brain gets smart but your head gets dumb
So much to do so much to see
So what's wrong with takin the backstreets
You'll never know if you don't go
You'll never shine if you don't glow


----------



## kknd

poznaję tę piosenkę, była użyta w shreku.

w takim razie wycofuję całkowicie swoją poprzednią propozycję.

W powiązaniu z poprzednim wersem (poprzednimi, a nawet pierwszym):
_So much to do so much to see
So what's wrong with takin the backstreets_​
wydaje się być swoistym wyrzutem: jest tyle do zrobienia i zobaczenia, _czemu by nie iść na skróty_.

Z kolei z kolejną linijką:
_So what's wrong with takin the backstreets
You'll never know if you don't go_​wydaje się być wezwaniem do schodzenia z utartych, _cóż złego w chodzeniu własnymi drogami_ (czyli jak sugerowano poprzednio, _tylnymi uliczkami_). _Nigdy się nie dowiesz, jeśli nie spróbujesz._


----------



## Thawt

słowa same w sobie zawsze znaczą to co znaczą tylko w głowach ludzkich są odbierane różnie-- nie ma wątpliwości że "takin the backstreets" znaczy jazdę zaułkami, a jak to kto odbiera to naprawde dość indywidualna sprawa...


----------



## fragile1

Dziekuje wszystkim za pomoc.
Thawt, masz racje pod warunkiem, ze zdanie nie zawiera idiomu.
Tu wlasnie sie obawialam, ze to zdanie moze byc idiomatyczne, a jak nie jest - to upraszcza zrozumienie.


----------

